# Revel Concerta series



## Ironeagle (Sep 21, 2008)

Anyone have any info on the Revel Concerta series speaker line. Especially the F12 mains? I saw that they were highly recommended for the price by Stereophile mag. They seem to be comparrable in price to another line that I am looking at, Polk LSi. Any comments?


----------



## conchyjoe7 (Aug 28, 2007)

I would go with the Revel 100 out of 100 times. I VERY seriously doubt that there is even room for comparison. Get the Revels and enjoy the music!
Cheers,
Konky.


----------



## Bob_99 (May 8, 2006)

If you can listen to both, then I would recommend that. I'm not familiar with how the Revel sound but I have the LSi 15 and they sound great. Your ears should be the judge.

Bob


----------



## conchyjoe7 (Aug 28, 2007)

I absolutely agree...your ears should be the judge!
Cheers...


----------



## chadci (Feb 13, 2008)

Revel is made by the same company that makes Infinity and JBL, correct? They always looked like a hybrid of the two to me.


----------



## conchyjoe7 (Aug 28, 2007)

Yes, Revel is made by Harmon Kardon as is Infinity and JBL and a host of others..BUT, Revel is to HK what Lexus is to Toyota; best of the best!
Cheers,
Konky.


----------



## chadci (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks, that makes sense. I have always like JBL but Infinity, not so much. I'll have to try and give Revel a listen if I ever come across a pair.


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2008)

I think for the price the Revels are very hard to beat. But it's a personal choice. I listened to Paradigm Studio, B&W, Energy Audio and Klipsch THX as part of my auditions. When I heard the Revel F12s for the first time, I was sold. I just ordered the S12 surrounds and can't wait to set up my Revel theater.


----------

